# Words that become irritating



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I was reading in a home magazine where a woman "repurposed" her old dining room table. What she did was move it from the dining room to a porch when she got a new table. And- tah tah- she used her old table as an out door dining table. Some massive "repurposing" that was. For Pete's sake she moved the table to the porch. 
"Rescuing" a dog is another grinding word. A person who takes a dog, from another person or a shelter, is not rescuing anything. They are getting a dog. The shelter "rescued" the dog if the picked it up as a stray. 
"Hero" is another buzz word. I saw a story of a man who stopped on the highway to pick up a lost toddler. He was called a hero by the reporter. He did not risk his life to save the kid from a burning building. He simply behaved decently by taking care of a child who needed it. That makes him a good person but a hero? What word will we have for the person who actually risks his life for other's good if "hero" has been used up? I guess we'll have to repurpose another word.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

bothers me is, Hit the Floor Running. Come on, settle down!! Does everyone have to be in a big hurry??

I don't know of anyone that jumps out of bed and runs.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

"Touch bases", "best practice", and "sustainable" are all like nails down a chalkboard for me.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh- and I include "nobody told me" when used to excuse an obvious bad choice. As in "no one told me that eating a huge volume of fried everything would make me fat." I actually saw a public service announcement that was nothing but a string of that phrase used to parents whose children are fat not take offense But, now due to the ad's providing surprising and startling information about overeating, now parents can make healthier choices.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Not irritating but I have taken notice how many times in the media that I have heard "at the end of the day", lately. Is this how irritations begin?


----------



## SixGunn (Nov 16, 2011)

We talk about these types of words often. While in meetings, I'm the worst about making check-marks when people say certain words. Someone I work with says "literally" all the time. Another says "UUMM", although that would be different, I guess.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

And let's hear it for "informed" used as in such and such "informed the choice." I think that's called data.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I fear that the list is long.

Facilitate: When someone uses that word, I know that he or she is puffing himself or herself up to appear larger than her or she really is. (At this point, I take a brief moment to request that a gender-neutral singular pronoun be created for the English language.)

Utilize: I wonder if there might be a more simple word that we might use to replace utilize. Oh! I know! How about use?

When I'm sitting in a meeting and someone says that we need to "utilize communication to facilitate networking" instead of saying we need to talk to some folks, I know that the meeting is going to be a long one.

Don't even get me started about "gluten-free," "fat-free" or "artisan."

It's ironic.*



*No, it isn't, despite what some Alanis Morissette song might say.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

"galvanize" the community
"posit" as in give your thoughts to another
"Pundit" as in idiot?
"convo" conversation for stupid folks


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The word "no." That always sets me off.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

> What word will we have for the person who actually risks his life for other's good if "hero" has been used up? I guess we'll have to repurpose another word.


Superhero???

I agree some words just drive me bonkers.

Like sexy... sorry guys a house can not be sexy, especially a kitchen. (I watch a lot of diy and decor shows for ideas)

On cooking shows, sweet n savory get my ire up. Seems some of them use it to describe everything. 

Tornadic is another one. Just because there are strong winds does not mean a tornado is in the area. There can be a lot of damage done with out it being labeled tornadic activity.

But the cake topper for me is... PoPo... for police. Every time I see a grown up use that word I want to yell at them... what are you ... 3? My dear hubby has picked up this word and I want to strangle who ever he talks to that thought it was cool to use...


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

The word "so". Have you noticed how many people start their sentences with "so"?


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

Bret said:


> Not irritating but I have taken notice how many times in the media that I have heard "at the end of the day", lately. Is this how irritations begin?


Yes... yes it is!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

"Amazing". That word has become incredibly popular among young women. Particularly on facebook. Amazingly, nauseatingly popular. 

Blergh...


Also, people beginning sentences with, "you know what?"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Boots on the ground.

:flame:


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I had read a newspaper story about "savory deserts" To me a stew or soup might be savory, maybe something with herbs. Not brownies.

My huge pet peeve tho, is how the the servers in restaurants will come and say, "How is everything tasting?" There is more to expensive food out than taste, altho taste is important. Something tasting wonderful can have a hair in it or be sloppily thrown on a plate. Maybe its too hot or too cold, or I need some more butter. Maybe I would like another cup of coffee or another glass of water.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Classof66 said:


> I had read a newspaper story about "savory deserts" To me a stew or soup might be savory, maybe something with herbs. Not brownies.
> 
> My huge pet peeve tho, is how the the servers in restaurants will come and say, "How is everything tasting?" There is more to expensive food out than taste, altho taste is important. Something tasting wonderful can have a hair in it or be sloppily thrown on a plate. Maybe its too hot or too cold, or I need some more butter. Maybe I would like another cup of coffee or another glass of water.



Savory desserts are actually a thing right now. http://www.cntraveler.com/daily-tra...es-cookies-new-york-chicago-miami-restaurants

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/photos/bacon-desserts.html


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

My pet peeve is the phrase "one of the only."

What the speaker means is one of the few.

Only is exclusive. You may have an only son. If you have two sons, one of them is NOT one of your only sons.

If only 10 of a certain make of car were ever manufactured--that means just 10. But if you have one of them, you do NOT have "one of the only" but rather "one of the few."

The "hero" things gets me also. If you run into a burning building to save someone, you might well be a hero. Simply doing what adults are supposed to do, like working or paying your bills or tending your kids does not make you a hero. Makes you many things, like grown up or successful or loved or trusted, but not a hero.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

"just saying" 
selfie 
job creators
OMGee


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

You know....you know....you know....my sil must say that 25 times in a short conversation, drives me insane. 

Also, 'pop', as in...that mascara makes her eyes POP! Lol, what an interesting visual that always conjures up.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

You are on....
or
we should be on....
or
let's get on....

"on the same page"

Let me assure you, there isn't a page in any book where we are 'on the same page', we are not even in the same library.
Instead, can we just come to an understanding?


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Anything with the words, offend, offense, unless you are talking about football or offended. Way over used.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

The phrase about love being a Subaru is obnoxious to me. It a machine for Pete's sakes!

And also, Lenii, that running as soon as your feet hit the floor may be based on what you had for supper the night before...


----------



## gracie88 (May 29, 2007)

I started reading this and thought, "None of those things bug me, maybe I'm just really tolerant  " And then I realized, no, I do have a couple phrases - "What's for dinner?", especially when it's from a kid sitting in a chair with their book that asks me as I'm coming in from the garden... :frypan:


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

light rain said:


> The phrase about love being a Subaru is obnoxious to me. It a machine for Pete's sakes!


I wanted to 'like' your post, but, it was so much more I felt. I really 'subaru'ed' it. I think you get my meaning.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

The word I whine about when the local weather report is running is "impact."

As in "Stay tuned to find out how the hail storm will impact the city!"

I always irritate anyone within earshot by saying "Well, I bet that the hail will impact the city from above."

What they are trying to say is "How will the storm affect the city," but because "impact" is more of an exciting action verb, the weather folks tend to use it instead.

I bother the folks around me with my whine almost as much as the sketchy use of the word bothers me, so things tend to balance out.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I have two. I don't like hearing that something is "on tap" for the news program.

And I hate being told "no problem" when I say "thank you." It obviously shouldn't be a problem for someone to do what they are paid to do, but the proper response to "thank you" is "you're welcome."


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't have a pleasant speaking voice. It's on the obnoxious side of tones and irritates me. There are very few speaking voices I enjoy listening to and even less that keep my attention. I like to leave space in my little head to hear the important sounds of grandkids, nature, and the noise of impending bowel movements. It's great to age gracefully. 

DH is a mumbler and at some point in our 24/7 history decided to become telepathic partners. We really do know what each other is thinking. That's not to be confused with agreeing because if he didn't hear it said on tv then I'm wrong and need to listen to the experts.

A mumbler is a person that talks to themselves out loud but only loud enough to hear themselves. The sound is an ongoing jumble of words that makes no sense to other people, plants or animals.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

"Giving back" or "give back," such as, "giving back to the community." It's used way too much by the folks at the news station. 

"When all is said and done." Usually used by the weather people to discuss the effects of a snowstorm. They use the expression every. single. time.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

X times less (where X stands for a number)

example
10 times less sodium in whatever
NO!!!! its 1/10 the sodium
You cannot take a whole number and multiply it and get less (that takes a fraction)

I just want to choke people when I hear this.

------
I also hate "no problem" from someone in the service industry, they should be fined every time they say it.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

mnn2501 said:


> I also hate "no problem" from someone in the service industry, they should be fined every time they say it.


Yes, absolutely. I worked in a service industry and it grated on me every time they said 'no problem'. I was not having, nor was anyone else having a 'user error', the darn server was down, the web server was down. Reset it, there is a reset switch, you can do that. These are YOUR problems, I'm not the problem, I'm not having a problem, so don't say NO PROBLEM because if you had maintained or paid attention to the servers, because it is YOUR job, we wouldn't be here in the first place. Say "You're welcome" or say "I'm sorry I caused this problem, it won't happen again." lol (in case you want to know how I REALLY feel)


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Local tv lead in-
"The news starts NOW!" No it doesn't.
"Hero" has become insane. If you can tie your shoes, you now qualify as a hero.
"Crisis" Not every world event is a crisis - especially if it has been going on for YEARS, like the insurrection in Syria.
Whenever I hear "boots on the ground" I think - "urine in the bushes." How about "tap shoes on the (Senate) floor"?
"Pinger" - dealing with computers, "ping" has a specific definition. A locator beacon is not a pinger.
"Free range" Hotpoint or Westinghouse? A limited area to pace outside, enclosed by fencing is NOT free range. Haven't these people ever read Zane Grey?
"Never frozen" Really? Then why are there ice crystals in my fish? Did it just drink really cold water?
"Kettle" chips. Are we to think that somehow the kettle improves the flavor of the chips? Maybe if I used a horse trough or a bathtub I could create a new type of chip?
"flavorings added" would those be the insect parts and rodent droppings?
"Baby sale" fergoodnesssake people. THINK what you are saying!
"Buy one Get one" Well that generally happens when I make a purchase. Did you mean "buy one and get ANOTHER one FREE?"
"Half off" sale. What do they do with the other half?
"Fashion" I'm waiting for someone to try to sell cheap Chinese made "fashion" crescent wrenches. There are "fashion" versions of everything else.


----------



## Nong-jang John (Aug 9, 2007)

My nomination: "safe haven." If it weren't safe, would it be a haven? Ditto for "safe harbor." And, while we're at it, let's ditch "ditto."


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

Dairy products that say, 95% fat free. I think the fat standard for whole milk is still 3.5, so where's the savings?

Blow out sale. Watch out for flying windows.

Bespeckled and obstebensly Both words used a lot when people were into mushroom figurines and granny glasses.

Family Values is another term that irritates me too. 
This is probably going to get people lighting their flame throwers.


----------



## OnlyMe (Oct 10, 2010)

"Low hanging fruit" eeeekkkkk


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> Dairy products that say, 95% fat free. I think the fat standard for whole milk is still 3.5, so where's the savings?
> 
> Blow out sale. Watch out for flying windows.
> 
> ...


The Family Values term only bothers me during elections...


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

It should probably go without saying that just about any feline-filled phrase tends to be woefully misleading.

*"What's the matter? Cat got your tongue?"*
Sounds cute, but totally ignores the horror that would occur if a cat actually did get hold of your tongue. Instead of just quickly dispatching it, the cat would probably play with it for hours and hours, with you trying to yell, "Oh Dod, dust dill knee ow!" the whole time.
*
"There's more than one way to skin a cat!"*
Complete ignores the fact that, without the skin, the evil that cats contain goes everywhere.

*"That's the cat's pajamas!"*
Although, when they aren't doing evil, cats are lazy and spend most of their time napping, I've never seen one wear pajamas.
*
"The fog comes in on little cat feet."*
Carl Sandburg obviously never witnessed what little cat feet do to rolls of toilet paper. It's neither quiet nor peaceful.

*"That cat has nine lives"*
Should really be "that cat has nine souls (which it cruelly stole from unwitting victims).


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

We don't want the cats in the cradle either.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Classof66 said:


> We don't want the cats in the cradle either.



I was trying to avoid the whole cat-stealing-the-baby's-breath "controversy."*




*Some people can't handle the truth.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Like. Drive me nuts. "I need to like go to the store to like pick up some milk." When did the word like become a verb modifier in the English language?


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

How about when someone dies an untimely death
Ok, well, when is a good time to die?
Or, they have a sudden heart attack.....as opposed to a planned one?


And..... Unthawed, or dethawed....grrrrrr


----------



## Kaitlin (Aug 3, 2006)

'Bepeckled' is ok - Anglo-Saxon construction. I have used up many 'likes' on the rest of this thread, though!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Functionality. I hear that a lot on HGTV, as in "it improves the room's functionality". Why don't they just say you can use the room better? Do they think it sounds smarter or is it just a lazy way of pretending to get your point across? Hate it!


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Conversation! "Join the conversation", "The conversation continues at WWW. . . .", "We need to make this part of the collective conversation". I think conversation is the most annoying word out there. Unless it's conversate. Grrr.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I really hate the term, factory farm. It is only intended to be derogatory, there is no real definition. "Family farm" doesn't have a real definition, either, just trying to put images inside people's heads. 
Also, monoculture. Another made up word only used to express contempt.
"Flow" is over used on the HGTV type shows, too. Everybody wants their house to "flow".
And, "challenged". I am so over challenged.


----------



## calliesue (Sep 5, 2009)

Perf, brought to you from life in the dream house. "Let's have a perf pool party."
I agree with most of other posts, especially about the cats.lol
I do think "best practice" has it's place in nursing and medicine.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Decadent is the word that gets on my nerves. It means _decaying_ so please don't use it to describe food except for that decadent onion I found in the basement.
ETA; 
let's not forget user-friendly. If it really was it would come with better instructions.


----------



## Homely (Aug 22, 2007)

Words and phrases that are so trendy and trite and virtually meaningless get on my nerves. "Conceptualized" Really?! 
I had to look up "Gifted" (in the Oprah sense of the word to see if it could actually be used that way! Sadly, it can.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Orientated.

and

"Truly" as in "Our xyz is TRULY a blah blah blah"...implying, of course, that no one else's xyz is TRULY a blah blah blah.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

The misuse of the term "assault rifle"
It has a specific meaning, and its not what most news people use it for.
They seem to think any long gun is an 'assault rifle'


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Jean, shoe (unless you have a missing foot), pant.

Outside the box

Price point

Heavy lifting

Parenting

Mommy blogger

ALL cross fit lingo


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I doubt many will understand my "attitude" on this one. My latest peeve is the use of "reached out". A former colleague used it in an e-mail to our boss...."I reached out to __________ so we could get things handled" On that particular occasion, I had been the one to actually send the e-mail making the arrangements. After that, every time I hear that phrase I want to run from the room screaming. Another overused term in my industry--"the key take-away here is...." They aren't taking anything away but information. I don't know why it bugs the snot out of me....but it does. *sigh*


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I thought of two more. It annoys me when people say how lucky someone was because something terrible happened to them (but they didn't die.)

And "go" really, really annoys me. As in, this option or that option, Go!


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Kudos to you. I hate that. 

I agree on the hero stuff. There are very few hero's.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Another one that gets under my skin is, "I haven't done that _IN_ forever"

Shouldn't it be, I haven't done that forever? Just the "in forever" doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome. The Grand Canyon is awesome. It should be the standard for awesomeness.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm shocked that no one has mentioned 'baby bump.' It just grates, and it sounds vulgar. It's cheap slang for the sake of cheap slang.

HGTV is fun until I hear the word 'space' (as in "We're going to bring style into this space") repeated over and over in intervals of mere seconds. Irritation multiplies logarithmically when it's pronounced "spehss." You get six "spehsses" in quick succession before I change the channel. 

There are more, but I need to take a break to breathe deep into a paper bag.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

I'm just about to the point where I will accept any old buzzword as long as long as it is spelled correctly!

Except for the doctor I ran into while working for Hospice who referred to death as "a terminal event!"

They did NOT experience a terminal event. They died! Call a spade a shovel please!

This is kind of weird- no one else uses this particular expression- "There's more ways to skin a cat than by buttering it with parsnips." ?? :shrug:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Just when did the term "food security" come into existence? Either you have enough food for your needs or you don't. Hunger is not a pleasant state of existence but not all hunger is unexpected. If you don't put away for slim days, grow a garden or plan for time when money is short, chances are you will get hungry and the ones dependent on you. 

I don't like the term "food security". It's a word that was not a part of my life growing up and I wonder how it will be used in the future...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Grandmotherbear, I agree with you about the death phrases. I read on the internet that Casey Kasem "transitioned". What???

But I like cats so not as tickled about the "parsnips with butter". :catfight:


----------



## pinfeather (Nov 12, 2006)

Agree with Zong about the word awesome. Not sure that the big ditch should be the standard for awesomeness, but it would be nice if people could think up three or four words for "good" give them all equal time!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

PrettyPaisley said:


> "Touch bases", "best practice", and "sustainable" are all like nails down a chalkboard for me.


You must have been at my work meeting this week! My work uses so many catch phrases that their employment ads read like gibberish and make no sense. 

My pet peeves? "Spendy" and "Pay it forward", what happened to paying it back? 

And "winningest" teams.

DH loves to torture me with "that'll learn ya".


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Irregardless because it is not actually a word. The true term is regardless.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

"moving forward", ever since Bush used this phrase it has become popular to those wishing to dismiss whatever boondoggle they have been involved in and assure us that everything will be hunky-dory from this point on.

"doorbuster sale", if only I could go to the store with a sledge hammer.........


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Oggie said:


> It should probably go without saying that just about any feline-filled phrase tends to be woefully misleading.
> 
> *"What's the matter? Cat got your tongue?"*
> Sounds cute, but totally ignores the horror that would occur if a cat actually did get hold of your tongue. Instead of just quickly dispatching it, the cat would probably play with it for hours and hours, with you trying to yell, "Oh Dod, dust dill knee ow!" the whole time.
> ...



It's a good thing that I had finished my oatmeal when I read this or I would have been cleaning up a big mess!! 

How about "multiple income streams"!! I think they're talking about folks that have to do a lot of different jobs in order to make enough money to support themselves.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

danaus29 said:


> decadent is the word that gets on my nerves. It means _decaying_ so please don't use it to describe food except for that decadent onion i found in the basement.
> 
> 
> 
> .



thank you!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

decadent - I didn't know that!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> I had read a newspaper story about "savory deserts" To me a stew or soup might be savory, maybe something with herbs. Not brownies.


You apparently haven't eaten brownies like the ones I've had. :hysterical:


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> let's get on....


They just misspoke. It should be "Let's get it on..."


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Classof66 said:


> Family Values is another term that irritates me too.


_Whose_ family? Mine or Manson's?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have three: "Per se", "in and of itself" and "as it were". 

Filler words used by some idiot that wants me to think he is intelligent, but when you use "as it were" three times in the same paragraph, you've got intellectual, as it were, issues, per se. The lack of intelligence issue, in and of itself, can be disguised by using superficial verbage.


----------



## MJsLady (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL you know when ever I hear folks use lots of words I some times just want to scream, stop talking and say something! Especially big words used to trick the gullible (naive, simple minded...) that they are smart therefore their idea what ever it is must be good.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> I have three: "Per se", "in and of itself" and "as it were".
> 
> Filler words used by some idiot that wants me to think he is intelligent, but when you use "as it were" three times in the same paragraph, you've got intellectual, as it were, issues, per se. The lack of intelligence issue, in and of itself, can be disguised by using superficial verbage.


Same for me with partisan political slang from either side. "Conservatard", "Lib-tard" "Obummer", and "sheeple" Oh dear Lord, "sheeple". Nothing says "nothing intelligent to add" to me like the word, "sheeple".


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Filler words: "as such", I go into fits with that one.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

"virtually"---something is virtually this or that---is it or not?
"come together" like let's all come together to support this or that.
Nasal talking----what is with the young women talking heads with talking through their noses?


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

People who insist upon applying human terms to their animals (anthropomorphism).

You aren't offering dogs/cats for "adoption", you're selling them. It doesn't matter if you bred them or rescued them or how you got to be in possession of them, animals are property and if you're offering to trade cash/goods for that animal, you're selling it, plain and simple.

You aren't your animal's "guardian", you are their owner. Again, animals are property - if someone takes your dog out of your yard you have them charged with theft, not kidnapping.

Your pets are not your "furbabies" or your "furkids", they are your dogs/cats/whatever. I have owned animals that I dearly loved and would have gone to the moon and back for, and who ate premium foods while I scrounged for pocket change to buy Ramen for myself.......but they still weren't my babies or my kids.

Animals are property, not people. This is important because we have a Constitutional right to not have our property taken from us without due process. However if we aren't treating our human kids up to the standards of our society, the state will step in and take them from us..... 

It's the Animal Rights agenda, to get us thinking about our pets like children, and then use that to take away our Constitutional rights to own them. I'm big into animal welfare, mind you, but that's not the same thing.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

_Basically._

Basically I'm an idiot. I could go on and on about nothing but I'll save you from having to hear my drivel and just say "basically". Kinda cuts to the chase, doesn't it?

_Ya know what I'm sayin'?_

No, I'm a complete idiot. Please say it again in simpler terms. Start with "basically".


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Nasal talking----what is with the young women talking heads with talking through their noses?


They grew up in the 90's speaking "Valley talk".


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Basically - an over used, and useless word used while thinking of what to say next.

Actually - another useless word, totally worthless. Take any sentence with the word "actually", and leave it out. The sentence means the same.

My all time pet peeve - the receptionist or nurse at the doctor's office asking in a cheerful tone "how are you today?" If I were doing well, would I be there?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I like it when someone interrupts me by saying, "I don't mean to interrupt, but ... "

Sometimes that gives me the opportunity to say, "Actually, to me, interrupting seems to be your primary goal; one which you have accomplished."

(It also tends to be appropriate for, "I don't mean to be rude, but ... ")


----------



## Just Little Me (Aug 9, 2007)

Anything judgmental. Whinning. Grammer police, spelling police, basically anyone that thinks and posts about others faults or mistakes.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

" I know.....right?"


----------



## Pig in a poke (Mar 27, 2013)

Teachable moment
Bully/Bullied
(also, several already mentioned: re-purpose, facilitate, sustainable)

In general, I despise govt. reports that use passive voice. It is a device to deflect responsibility. No one can be held accountable if every sentence lacks a person or agency name as its subject.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

My pet peeve -

"Have a good one."

A good what? :huh: :hair

Maybe the next time I'll ask them.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

"100% natural" instead of what? I am always thinking, thank goodness it's not made of supernatural ingredients, like all the other stuff.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

my company drives me crazy with "the situation is fluid" or "the situation remains fluid" which means they have no idea whats going on.

I also hate "it is what it is". My boss says this all of the time when we are told we have to do something that is impossible...


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> "100% natural" instead of what? I am always thinking, thank goodness it's not made of supernatural ingredients, like all the other stuff.


"100% natural": Arsensic is 100% natural, but I don't want any.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

suitcase_sally said:


> "100% natural": Arsensic is 100% natural, but I don't want any.


Good point. Me either.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Ozarks Tom said:


> My all time pet peeve - the receptionist or nurse at the doctor's office asking in a cheerful tone "how are you today?" If I were doing well, would I be there?


Oh, that reminds me of one more. When someone injures themselves if there's anyone around you're sure to hear: "Are you okay?" (Yes, even though I'm bleeding and screaming in pain, BASICALLY, I'm okay). Perhaps it might be better to ask what you can do to help.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Used too much, and doesn't make sense.

Also...."Having said that", really irks me...


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

"Artisan" - seems like absolutely anything sold around here is at some point going to have artisan attached as a label


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

To make all things artisan even worse, our local radio station mispronounces it.

So you have Artesian bread, Artesian tacos, etc.

Hey--I was actually born in Artesia, and let me tell you that stuff is not artesian. Not like our wells. Bread isn't just flowing endlessly out of the ground. Of course, now our wells are not artesian either, but you get the idea.

Go into your local Safeway and ask for Artesian bread and see if they have any. But I bet they have artisan bread.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

nodak3 said:


> Bread isn't just flowing endlessly out of the ground.


That is just so funny. :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

I have three..

Basically

...the other night on the news a reporter used this word 12 times in a single story...

Exact same....there is no such thing..it's exact, or it's the same it's NOT exact same.

and worst of all....
VERY unique..a thing is "unique"..one of a kind..how can it be "VERY one of a kind?" it either is, or is not .....


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

"Literally". 
As in, (said in a very creaky teenaged girl's voice) 

"I literally almost died. Totally. I can't even." 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ruJBKFrRCk&feature=kp[/ame]


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

suitcase_sally said:


> _Basically._
> 
> Basically I'm an idiot. I could go on and on about nothing but I'll save you from having to hear my drivel and just say "basically". Kinda cuts to the chase, doesn't it?
> 
> ...


Oh that one got to me. I have a friend who started saying, "You know what I mean?" after every few sentences, but not waiting for a reply. I finally started interrupting her and saying, "No, I don't think so." Or "Yes you were clear the first time." I think I like your response better and might use it the next time we are together.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Just Little Me said:


> Anything judgmental. Whinning. Grammer police, spelling police, basically anyone that thinks and posts about others faults or mistakes.


It's whi*ning*, not whinning, and gram*mar*, not grammer. You really left yourself open for that one!


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

I think the worst of the worst is "like". It was like
We were like
They were like
I was in a restaurant and the girl in the next booth was talking loudly. I bet she said the word "like" 20 times on 5 min.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

"Save an average of up to xx% and more!"

From a radio ad playing here a few months ago.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

And let's not forget "goes."

As in "So then she goes and so I go and then she goes, well, and then I go......"


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Really enjoyed these posts. DH kept asking what made me laugh. 

I want to add ravel/unravel.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

"He was just turning his life around..." Usually used by neighbors or friends of an accused criminal of some sort.

Much of the Green vocabulary gets on my nerves.
Upcycling
Sustainable
Repurposing
Carbon footprint
Precycling
Hypermiling
Greentailing
Cookprint

And the corporate world is ripe with word irritation. I'm so glad I'm not in that world anymore.

Reach out
Synergy
Synergistic
Quality of work life
Content
Transparency
Ping
Off-line
Seamless
Bandwidth
At the end of the day
In the final analysis
Future proof


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Veggies! When did vegetables become veggies? :hair


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

"It is what it is".

No it's not. It's something else disguised to look like what you see.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Wheel barrel. It's not barrel, it's a BARROW! Wheel BARROW!
Rod iron. WROUGHT iron!
Don't get me started about sale and sell being switched.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You mean DUCK tape?
Pet parents
Pop


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> You mean DUCK tape?
> Pet parents
> Pop


I actually thought for many years, into my 20's, that it was DUCK tape!!! I am very careful now to pronounce the ck.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Reaching out. As in " let me reach out to the client" or "I am reaching out to you today". Hate that!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

strawberrygirl said:


> Veggies! When did vegetables become veggies? :hair


When people got too lazy to say the entire word. Much like William is now Bill, Indianapolis is now Indy, can not is now can't. All because people are too lazy to pronounce entire words.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm desperate for some ilk. Why can't I have my own minions? Can I hire some at one of those day labor places? Do they have to actually be here, or can they be in Greensboro(closest city, only 50 miles!) Do minions metamorphose into ilk? Why didn't I just say "morph"? I like irking, whole lot of irking going on here.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Dixie Bee Acres said:


> When people got too lazy to say the entire word. Much like William is now Bill, Indianapolis is now Indy, can not is now can't. All because people are too lazy to pronounce entire words.


Or preggo. When did pregnant become preggo? Hate that.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............."My Bad" , why can't they just say........My Mistake , My Screwup..........fordy


----------



## DAVID In Wisconsin (Dec 3, 2002)

anything my mother in law says...


----------



## happycat (Dec 22, 2003)

"Take it to the next level" - what the heck does that even mean? 

Hearing that phrase will instantly make me tune out of the conversation.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Dixie Bee Acres, how about "Nat Geo" and "Brown" ?

David in Wisconsin, come on, be tolerant of the dear lady. :0( and on that 

note "old bitty" which I personally don't mind BUT some women of a certain 

age really detest.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Old biddy, not bitty.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Old biddy, not bitty.


Can she be an old bitty biddy?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe a little bitty old biddy. I've known some in my lifetime.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Vosey said:


> I actually thought for many years, into my 20's, that it was DUCK tape!!! I am very careful now to pronounce the ck.


I'm really going to throw a wrench into this one. There is actually a brand of DUCT tape called DUCK Tape.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ozarks Tom said:


> My all time pet peeve - the receptionist or nurse at the doctor's office asking in a cheerful tone "how are you today?" If I were doing well, would I be there?


And similarly...

I can be a bit (a BIG BIT) of a jerk when I've had a bd day and this day was particularly bad. I enter a barber shop that is staffed by Asian ladies. 

Asian lady: How can I help you today?

Me: Ummmm...I would like an order of Kung Pao Chicken

Asain lady: No food. We cut hair. How can I help you?

Me: Ummmm...I would like a massage please.

Asian lady: No, No! We do hair cuts ONLY! How can I help you? 

Me: Well, I guess since I'm here anyway, how about giving me a hair cut.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

My pet peeve, when someone starts every sentence with "yeah, no". Well which is it? Yes or no?


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Also, people beginning sentences with, "you know what?"


My 7 year old was starting every conversation all day long with... Mom,you know what? Was driving me batty. Whenever he said that I would always respond with, "No, I don't know what but I know his cousin who." He gets to the point now..:banana:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ziptie said:


> My 7 year old was starting every conversation all day long with... Mom,you know what? Was driving me batty. Whenever he said that I would always respond with, "No, I don't know what but I know his cousin who." He gets to the point now..:banana:


You must have studied parenthood at the same school my mother did. She had one of those comments for every occasion........


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

DEKE01 said:


> And similarly...
> 
> I can be a bit (a BIG BIT) of a jerk when I've had a bd day and this day was particularly bad. I enter a barber shop that is staffed by Asian ladies.
> 
> ...


 Racist stereotyping. My SIL is Asian and it pains me to read this post and your lack of respect for those ladies.


----------



## Shoestringer (Oct 18, 2013)

"irregardless"
Just not a word.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Songbird said:


> Racist stereotyping. My SIL is Asian and it pains me to read this post and your lack of respect for those ladies.


Hey, my SIL is Japanese. We have so much in common. :lookout:


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

So, my wheel barrel broke and I had to, like fix it with duck tape. And my significant other goes, "what are you doing?" and I go "Basically it broke, so I'm repurpurposing it, see?" and he told me it was an awesome idea but that the store down the street was having a BOGO and I was like "so, we get two for one ?" and he was like, "no, duh..buy one get one half off." I thought that was really dumb because we only need one wheel barrel to tote around our rescue dog anyway. He laughed and said "I know...right?"

Then I go, "so..hey, I baked you some artesian bread" and he laughed and said, "wait, like how am I supposed to loose weight now?" I told him that was irregardless of the fact at hand so he should shut it and just help me fix it.

eep:


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I only read thru the first couple pages. Wonder if offender used irritating words because that was the only thing other person could understand? My absolutely irritating word is the over use of 'I'. It makes me crazy. It's like they're constantly putting their way of thinking first. If it's something they've written, count the number of 'I's. It irritates me so much, I have to get away from them. Talk about self-centered.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I only read thru the first couple pages. Wonder if offender used irritating words because that was the only thing other person could understand? My absolutely irritating word is the over use of 'I'. It makes me crazy. It's like they're constantly putting their way of thinking first. If it's something they've written, count the number of 'I's. It irritates me so much, I have to get away from them. Talk about self-centered.


Hmmm...your post started with "I", and continues on.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I'll take a pleasant person who uses all kinds of whacky phrases and grammar over someone who's grumpy but using perfect English every time.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

suitcase sally You're right. Usually I try to be very careful in using that word. Thinking was caught up in the moment of thinking about irritating words. Will be more careful.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

The use of the word went in place of gone. I should have gone to the store before the storm hit. That's the correct use.

I should have went to the store before the storm hit. Not correct. 

One should also always have enough supplies on hand that you don't need to go to the store before the storm hits........................lol.......

Oh, lol


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oggie, where have you been??????

https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...wDA&ved=0CDEQ9QEwCQ&biw=1067&bih=761#imgdii=_


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

How about the two words, itch and scratch. Aggravating to hear someone say "I've got to itch my bug bite". :grit:


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Uber !


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Homesteader said:


> Oggie, where have you been??????
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=pic...wDA&ved=0CDEQ9QEwCQ&biw=1067&bih=761#imgdii=_



First, the sanity goes.

Then, what's left of your soul is easy prey for a flannel-clad assassin.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't hate the word "decimate" but I do hate how it is misused about 99% of the time!


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

bluemoonluck said:


> People who insist upon applying human terms to their animals (anthropomorphism).
> 
> You aren't offering dogs/cats for "adoption", you're selling them. It doesn't matter if you bred them or rescued them or how you got to be in possession of them, animals are property and if you're offering to trade cash/goods for that animal, you're selling it, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


RIGHT ON!!

I'm glad to see that there are still some animal owners left who can love their animals yet not get stupid about it. Try explaining to an adopted child that he or she was brought into your family by the same method as the dog, chicken or hamster that was just purchased by the dolts next door.

Along the same lines, using "girls", "boys", "ladies" or other terms to try to sound cute when referring to one's hens, does, bucks or other animals annoys me.

"Methinks" isn't quaint, and unless you're quoting old English, it's annoying.


----------



## rambotex (May 5, 2014)

For me it's when I state a fact to my wife and she says, "whatever"


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

rambotex said:


> For me it's when I state a fact to my wife and she says, "whatever"


While twisting her hair with her fingers...drives me nuts...


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

To make a long story short-The story never ends up being short.

Childrens initials AJ, CJ, DJ, BJ-Is it really that hard to call the child by their proper name?

When I was diagnosed with cancer a few years ago, I was told by someone, "At least you got the good cancer". Is there really a good cancer?

Also, a doctor said to me, "If I had to pick which kind of cancer I would get, I would have picked the one you had". I doubt it. No one wants cancer.

Another one I don't like is when someone has something wrong with them or has had something tragic in their life and the person they are talking to about it says,"I know". No you don't know. You havn't been through it. 

Prolly-No it's probably.

Wit-No it's with. Facebook has a lot of these so called words.

R U goin 2 cum ovr-It drives me crazy. I don't text.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sandra Spiess said:


> suitcase sally You're right. Usually I try to be very careful in using that word. Thinking was caught up in the moment of thinking about irritating words. Will be more careful.


Sandra, i wasn't putting you down. It's just so hard to express what you think without using "I".


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Adirondackgal said:


> To make a long story short-The story never ends up being short.
> 
> Childrens initials AJ, CJ, DJ, BJ-Is it really that hard to call the child by their proper name?
> 
> ...



I agree, except for those who say "I know". Even if not the ideal response, it's an honest attempt to try to comfort, so they get a pass. What they really mean is, "I really don't know, but I don't know what else to say."

Texting, don't get me started. And all these abbreviations people use, DD, DH, etc. I'll admit to using OP once or twice, and it still bothers me that I was so lazy.

And the number one irritating word of all time: "roo". Unless you're two years old, or are in Australia dealing with marsupials, it's rooster folks. I know those extra 4 letters and a whole syllable are a burden, but then you could always use cock. Oh I know, that makes you blush. You'd hate being at a dog show with all of those bitches running around too. Instead just dumb everything down. That'll be better.


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

Classof66 said:


> I had read a newspaper story about "savory deserts" To me a stew or soup might be savory, maybe something with herbs. Not brownies.
> 
> My huge pet peeve tho, is how the the servers in restaurants will come and say, "How is everything tasting?"


 
I agree on this one. When a server asks me that I always reply " Don't know I haven't tasted everything yet".


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes, I don't know what the restaurant industry's reasoning is for using that approach, but it seems to be common lately. One of these days I'm going to reply that the food tastes good, but the service was poor and the place could be cleaner. I appreciate those servers who ask if everything is OK, or if there is anything else thay can do for us.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

I eat out a lot and last week was not a good week for it. Even places I have been before seemed to be bad. I did try a new place, and had a really lousy hot beef sandwich. The waitress asked me how it was tasting....I said OK. What I really wanted to say was that I really wanted to just get out of there........ She said it was her favorite meal there.


Why can't restaurants cook their own beef? So many of them use the garbage that they use for Italian Beef, the stuff that is sliced paper thin, is all bumpy from being heated and is nothing but gristle? There is no way they can make gravy with that stuff, so what is it made of? The menu said "Succelent slices of slow roasted beef" Yeah sure.....


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

How about "would of" instead of "would've" I would of gone if I would of known you'd of been there. AAARRRGGHHH!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

"Shabby Chic" is really getting old with me. It seems like everywhere I go, I see people advertising "Shabby Chic."

Craigs List, consignment stores, antique stores, garage sales. It has become a term to mean "I had something really ugly/cheap/outdated, and I slapped a really sloppy paint job on it and jacked up the price." I'm seeing a lot of people doing it with that really dark, wood furniture from the late 70s that people can barely give away for free.

Also, most of the wording of food labels these days. Free range, cage free, fat free, grain free. 99% of it is misleading bordering on blatant false advertising.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

When people use 'Cuz' in place of because.

There is a weekend computer/tech talk show host (Kim something) who has a habit of using sentences where she says, "Is what you need to do is..."

Ed Hume the seed guy also does the same thing. "Is what you need to do is plant these seeds in the spring."

Dang, almost a 150 posts on irritating words, it's a wonder we can communicate at all.


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Heritage

What all

Yet, as in "There is snow on the ground yet." No, there is _still_ snow on the ground.

Shepard. For god's sake, it's shepherd!

Fixing, as in fixing dinner. No, you are making or preparing dinner. Or, "I'm fixing to eat dinner." No, you are going to eat dinner.


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

We have a neighbor who starts a lot of sentences with "Not to be nosey but..." It's usually followed with him asking how much you paid for something.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

CheerfulMom4 said:


> We have a neighbor who starts a lot of sentences with "Not to be nosey but..." It's usually followed with him asking how much you paid for something.


I used to have the opposite neighbor. You would walk thru his house and he would say, "See that couch, it costs $800. See that table, $1000. I got a deal on the carpet, $750. Look at that lamp..."

I wanted to ask him why he didn't leave the tags on everything to make it easier for everyone to know how much he spent.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Adirondackgal said:


> Childrens initials AJ, CJ, DJ, BJ-Is it really that hard to call the child by their proper name?/QUOTE]
> 
> My father had a brother named ET. Not E. T., but just ET. (Not pronounced to rhyme with "yet".) There were so many in the family that I guess they ran out of names. My father had no middle name.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Haven said:


> Also, most of the wording of food labels these days. Free range, cage free, fat free, grain free. 99% of it is misleading bordering on blatant false advertising.


I agree with that one. "Gluten Free" is another one. They advertise it as if they made some major investment to get it "gluten free", when it never had gluten to start with.

I read an article recently that said 99% of the people claiming to have "gluten issues" are just trying to be fashionable.

"No antibiotics used in raising our poultry" is another claim of dubious honor. The tiny print at the bottom states that the Federal Government banned the use of antibiotics in poultry, so what are you bragging about? That you follow the requirments of the government?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sensiblefarmer said:


> RIGHT ON!!
> 
> "Methinks" isn't quaint, and unless you're quoting old English, it's annoying.


Isn't "RIGHT ON" Old Hippie English?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Sensiblefarmer said:


> Fixing, as in fixing dinner. No, you are making or preparing dinner.


WRONG!!! WRONG!! WRONNNNGGGG!!

Many, MANY times DH has gone to the kitchen to PREPARE the evening meal. Then I would have to fix dinner. If you could see what he prepared, you would understand. :run: Even the dogs wouldn't eat it.


Look at definition #5:

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fix


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Bret said:


> The word "no." That always sets me off.


"Would you sleep with me?", George asked.

"Ummm...no.", said Mary.

I'll bet that set George off, too.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Baby chicks or baby calves. By definition, isn't a calf a baby cow?


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

I get your point, the baby thing irritates me too, but by definition a baby cow is a heifer. A calf is a baby bovine, or sometimes other species such as moose, elk and reindeer.

Dumbing things down for children because it sounds cute; kittie, doggie, chickie. No, it's kitten, dog and chick.


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I sometimes get irritated at the general population's confusion with these two words:

Weary

Leery

As in, "I was weary to use their services after I heard bad things about them".


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jax-mom said:


> I sometimes get irritated at the general population's confusion with these two words:
> 
> Weary
> 
> ...


Strange, I have never heard that - might be a regional thing.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

"ya know what I mean?"
"real quick"

THis young kid working for me is constantly saying things like, "let me just do this "real quick".


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Ziptie said:


> My 7 year old was starting every conversation all day long with... Mom,you know what? Was driving me batty. Whenever he said that I would always respond with, "No, I don't know what but I know his cousin who." He gets to the point now..:banana:


WHen someone starts a sentace like that to me, I say "not untill you tell me"


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

There are some awesome ones on this thread!



emdeengee said:


> "just saying"
> selfie
> job creators
> OMGee


I HATE Selfie!!! Can't stand the concept of the smoochy faced little girl children spending all their time in front of mirrors perfecting said snotty smoochy face, can't stand that they spread them around as if they are cute pics of themselves! URGH.

My peeve is related to selfies... memes... I am 33, so I am in the internet/computer generation, I am on facebook plenty, etc.... I still haven't figured out what a meme is. My mother tried to explain it to me, I seem to be refusing to understand it. lol
Speaking of... I don't like LOL all that much anymore either. I just can't quite seem to find a sub for though, if anyone would like to help. 



Jokarva said:


> You know....you know....you know....my sil must say that 25 times in a short conversation, drives me insane.
> 
> Also, 'pop', as in...that mascara makes her eyes POP! Lol, what an interesting visual that always conjures up.


You know... When I was a kid, and still at times now, 'you know' and 'right' were constant endings for many of my sentences and conversations. It was to the point that my step-dad took 'you know' from me. Which is when 'right' was born.  Fat lotta good that did him. For me the utilization [hehe, hater of that word!  ] of the sentence end use of 'you know' or 'right' was to be sure I was being listened to, as my way of listening is to make small sounds/head movements to acknowledge a speaker. So it drives me batty to speak to someone who appears to make no physical or sound acknowledgments to our conversation.
And pop- yes I refuse to use that word in any way that it not relating to breaking a balloon or the like. 



pinfeather said:


> Conversation! "Join the conversation", "The conversation continues at WWW. . . .", "We need to make this part of the collective conversation". I think conversation is the most annoying word out there. Unless it's conversate. Grrr.


Hehe, I said conversate as a child just to peeve adults way before I ever saw that people thought of it as a proper word! It seems to have become one now, sadly. 



Chixarecute said:


> Orientated.
> and
> "Truly" as in "Our xyz is TRULY a blah blah blah"...implying, of course, that no one else's xyz is TRULY a blah blah blah.


This orientate and conversate reminds me of a word misuse.
My mom said she had a boss that was giving out an award to a co-worker.
Part of his speech to the co-worker was to the effect of: 'and he has done such a great job, he is such a detriment to the unit...' 
Oh really?! Detriment, eh? hehe


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I've kind of wondered about 'disrespect' used as a verb. I know that one can respect someone but until the last decade I only heard the term 'showing disrespect.' It makes sense to use but some how it leaves a bad taste. 
I know how someone displays respect for another but I think the term 'disrespect' someone is a whiny complaint without value. It seems to be used only in the sense of a person complaining that they feel they aren't getting the courtesy they demand.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Sensiblefarmer
RE: fixing to. You've obviously never been in the South or heard Jeff Foxworthy. It and other similar usage have made him a very rich man.

I qualify for Medicare now but have been in MO over half my life. I've broken myself of "fixing to" but my wonderful husband still uses it occasionally.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Joshie, my neighbor is a lifelong professional farmer on land his family has owned and farmed for several generations. He uses the expression baby calves to designate the ones so young they need their dams for protection and nourishment regardless of gender. To him, calves are the young males that are self sufficient but not yet "banded" or otherwise castrated. Then they become steers. He calls self sufficient young female bovines heifers until just before they calve when they become cows. 

Don't think for a minute I am being anything but a stinker by going through all this. Just had to play a little. Please don't take umbrage.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The coffee/break room at work also had entrance to the restrooms so at any given time of day there would usually be a combination of men and women standing around talking. It was often female driven topics such as our children, meal prep, etc. and there was always this one guy that would interrupt and say "tell me about it" and then launch into a topic that had nothing to do with our discussion and yet had everything to do with his own. I became convinced that he was coached by management to discourage small group gossip. It worked.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

You Guys........ drives me nuts.....it's supposed to be Ya'll or all Ya'll if plural......
also a lot of younger girls here apparently think it's cool to say "snap" all the time....
fireflies.....no lighntin' bugs......
this could go on but I'll stop for now.......


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

Haha. I say you guys. I think it's a Minnesotan thing.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Went out to dinner tonight. The server was a "nottaproblem" guy. Everything was nottaproblem. He nottaproblemed me at least once in every sentence and after each person placed their order or requested anything like a drink refill, napkin, etc. It got so bad, IT WAS A PROBLEM!


----------



## Acer Rubrum (Nov 23, 2011)

"...that's a gimmee..." when the speaker really should say "...that's a given..."


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

No, it is firefly, not "lightnin' bug".

"Ones", as in "Those ones". No, one cannot be plural, because it is then no longer one.


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Or pronunciation; creek does not rhyme with pick, roof does rhyme with moo.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Sensiblefarmer said:


> No, it is firefly, not "lightnin' bug".
> 
> "Ones", as in "Those ones". No, one cannot be plural, because it is then no longer one.


There is a sort of romance in the term lightning bug, an elegance of expression. A firefly is interesting but a lightning bug has power. Nothing wrong with it.

A regional pronunciation or term is not wrong- it is just regional.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Imagine being in my houshold:

He says "rut", she says "rooot".

He says "rough", she says "rooof".

He says, "crick", she says "creeek".

It's a Mason-Dixon line thing. 

Mason-Dixon line: Where "Y'all" changes to "Youse Guys".


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

where I want to said:


> I've kind of wondered about 'disrespect' used as a verb. I know that one can respect someone but until the last decade I only heard the term 'showing disrespect.' It makes sense to use but some how it leaves a bad taste.
> I know how someone displays respect for another but I think the term 'disrespect' someone is a whiny complaint without value. It seems to be used only in the sense of a person complaining that they feel they aren't getting the courtesy they demand.


"He disrespected me so I shot him."

How often do we hear that?

Sorry, but I can't respect someone that doesn't earn it. You don't get respect because YOU think you DESERVE it.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I must be in the minority in that I love quirks of language. I love it that people in different regions use words differently. I love colorful language full of such things as "all, ya'll" and "lightening bugs" and "fixin' to." As far as the kids go, they always have and I suspect always will pick up terms and expressions that are part of their generation and are cool to use until they become un-cool. Remember "far out?"


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

-I hate those stupid words young females (I would say women, but I'm doubtful) use because the real word is so much harder to say. Adorbs, totes, presh, delish, awesome-sauce. What the heck? Who says that stuff?! That baby is totes adorbs! :hair

-I hate the phrase, "I know, right?" 

-I hate anything that comes out of newscasters' mouths. Just the stupid way they try to make every single word so exciting drives me crazy. They put inflections on weird parts of words to sound more dramatic. I hate everything about the news. 

-I hate when people say "gots" instead of have. I gots to go to the store. No, you have to go to the store. 

-I also have an issue when people say "less" instead of "fewer", especially when it's done by someone who should know better. The express line is for "15 Items or Fewer", not "15 Items or Less". 

-I also hate the words: yummy, mommy, epic, uber, literally, basically, and "for real"


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Hacks is fast making it to the top too.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jax-mom said:


> Haha. I say you guys. I think it's a Minnesotan thing.


It is, I had to break myself of saying it (along with pop when I meant soda)
when I moved out of the MN/WI area.

You guys = y'all
pop = soda

oh and iced tea is always pre-sweetened


----------



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

I bet you played duck duck grey duck as well?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> It is, I had to break myself of saying it (along with pop when I meant soda)
> when I moved out of the MN/WI area.
> 
> You guys = y'all




It was "youse guys" when I was in WI in the 60s/70s.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Jax-mom said:


> I sometimes get irritated at the general population's confusion with these two words:
> 
> Weary
> 
> ...


Some people are just a little confused about the spelling, that is all. In that context it's spelled wary, not weary, but it is pronounced like ware-ee or wear-ee. 

There is no confusion between the two words wary and leery - they are both correct in the context given. Wary and leery both mean the exact same thing - to beware something or show caution or to be very doubtful and suspicious about possible dangers or problems.

Weary is pronounced like _wee-ree_ and it means utterly exhausted, tired to the bone and on the verge of physical collapse.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

*Words that become irritating* 

Just since I started reading here and on other places on internet because people up here in my country don't use the word the way other people do so it was new to me to see it used as an expletive ....... the "L" bomb. I noticed a lot of people drop the "L" bomb as a derogatory expletive the way crass young punks and thugs everywhere else drop the "F" bomb. At first it made me laugh to see it but once I realized how obsessed so many people are with dropping it at every opportunity it began to irritate me.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Paumon said:


> *Words that become irritating*
> 
> Just since I started reading here and on other places on internet because people up here in my country don't use the word the way other people do so it was new to me to see it used as an expletive ....... the "L" bomb. I noticed a lot of people drop the "L" bomb as a derogatory expletive the way crass young punks and thugs everywhere else drop the "F" bomb. At first it made me laugh to see it but once I realized how obsessed so many people are with dropping it at every opportunity it began to irritate me.


What is the L word? Love? Like? Liver?  Either I am that old or that young at 33 that I don't know this one, or maybe because I am American. hehe


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

gracielagata said:


> What is the L word? Love? Like? Liver?  Either I am that old or that young at 33 that I don't know this one, or maybe because I am American. hehe


Definitely LIVER. :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

"Those darn teenagers ran their car through my fence! LIVER"

I have no idea.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Definitely LIVER. :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:
> 
> "Those darn teenagers ran their car through my fence! LIVER"
> 
> I have no idea.


Funny you use fence as the example... we have a sorta neighbor [country living, a 10ish mile away person is a neighbor! ]... anyhoo... evidently people hit their fence more than once... as there has been a sign on it for a while now that says 'please don't hit our fence.' 
Just in reading the sign, you nearly hit the fence, much less doing it on purpose!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

1."Really?"
2. Artisan
3. Any management type made-up words or phrases that are used to excess until they go to the next meeting and come back with a new crop of made-up words and and phrases.
4. "OK", "No problem", AKA "no prob", INSTEAD of "you're welcome" (often spelled "your" which is another pet peeve) when someone says "Thank You".
I swear that people are too lazy to say you're welcome!

5. Toasted/grilled cheese instead of the correct--cheese toastie ;D
6. Hon, honey, sweetie by anyone. 
7. What are "we" having today; any situation that "we" are not involved, just me.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Gracie, if the sign said "LIVER" more people would avoid it.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

gracielagata said:


> What is the L word? Love? Like? Liver?  Either I am that old or that young at 33 that I don't know this one, or maybe because I am American. hehe


Heh heh. :grin: The "L" bomb is "Liberal". 

Liberal doesn't mean the same thing in Canada and most other English speaking countries that it means to Americans. It doesn't get used as an expletive to describe people negatively the way it is used by Americans of a certain political persuasion. Those Americans have given the word a whole different meaning.

That's why up here when we hear or see Americans using it as a negative we call it dropping the L-Bomb just like dropping the F-Bomb.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

If this list gets much longer I will not be able to converse with anyone as I'm likely to irritate them. 

Is 'Right On' out of date? I used it last week, my 24 year old son probably cringed.

I've also heard people use 'Fixin-to' and 'Might-Could' in this area.
'I'm fixin-to get those bales off the field.'

'Might-could get $20 at the recyclers for all those empty PBR cans you have laying around your barn.'


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

MJsLady said:


> But the cake topper for me is... PoPo... for police. Every time I see a grown up use that word I want to yell at them... what are you ... 3? My dear hubby has picked up this word and I want to strangle who ever he talks to that thought it was cool to use...


AMEN! My husband does this all the time. Argh!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep thinking that I would try to make a sentence with every irritating word list- a sort of mega grinder- but it keeps getting bigger...........


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

What is irritating words to one is sweet nothings to another.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

One thing I'd never heard until I moved here was "being have (pronounced like gave)" For example, instead of someone asking, "Are you behaving?" they'd say, "Are you being have?" I like it and think it's cute.:gaptooth:


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> Gracie, if the sign said "LIVER" more people would avoid it.


Ha, no kidding, right?! 


Paumon said:


> Heh heh. :grin: The "L" bomb is "Liberal".
> Liberal doesn't mean the same thing in Canada and most other English speaking countries that it means to Americans. It doesn't get used as an expletive to describe people negatively the way it is used by Americans of a certain political persuasion. Those Americans have given the word a whole different meaning.
> That's why up here when we hear or see Americans using it as a negative we call it dropping the L-Bomb just like dropping the F-Bomb.


Gotcha, that makes more sense now. 



MDKatie said:


> One thing I'd never heard until I moved here was "being have (pronounced like gave)" For example, instead of someone asking, "Are you behaving?" they'd say, "Are you being have?" I like it and think it's cute.:gaptooth:


Where do you live now?
I grew up in the south, but did not partake of the southern ways of speech (neither parent was from there, we were military transplants). I seem to remember struggling with not saying it as 'being have,' but not because I heard it that way, I don't think, but maybe I was wrong. I thought it was because my little kid brain assumed that was how it was to be conjugated.

Like the 'conversate' I previously mentioned- I couldn't for the life of me conjugate it properly when I was a kid; 'conversate' was what my mouth spit out before my brain had a chance to catch up and correct it, so it became the family joke to say it as 'conversate.'


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

gracielagata said:


> Where do you live now?
> I grew up in the south, but did not partake of the southern ways of speech (neither parent was from there, we were military transplants). I seem to remember struggling with not saying it as 'being have,' but not because I heard it that way, I don't think, but maybe I was wrong. I thought it was because my little kid brain assumed that was how it was to be conjugated.
> 
> Like the 'conversate' I previously mentioned- I couldn't for the life of me conjugate it properly when I was a kid; 'conversate' was what my mouth spit out before my brain had a chance to catch up and correct it, so it became the family joke to say it as 'conversate.'


I live on the Eastern Shore of MD, and there are some different words and phrases common here that I didn't hear growing up (still in MD, but a different part). I'm still learning new things it seems.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

For me (and it may have been mentioned already) the "L" word is Literally.

Sick to death of people using it constantly and incorrectly.

Second biggest irritation (this week) is saying "Calvary" instead of "cavalry."


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pony;7150788
Second biggest irritation (this week) is saying "Calvary" instead of "cavalry."[/QUOTE said:


> I'm not looking but I suspect I did it again. Oh well, I forgive myself..........


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mnn2501 said:


> oh and iced tea is always *pre-sweetened*


Ok, I'll bite. How do you "pre" sweeten tea? Tea is either sweetened or not.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Paumon said:


> Wary and leery both mean the *exact same* thing -


:smack


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This is a "nail-on-the-blackboard" sort of thing to me :

"Jewlery" when it should be "Jewelry"

Susie Orman says it on national TV. She should know better.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

where I want to said:


> I'm not looking but I suspect I did it again. Oh well, I forgive myself..........


I was enjoying one of my guilty pleasures (Pawn Stars) and Rick _*always*_ says Calvary for cavalry. Drives me up the wall.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pony said:


> I was enjoying one of my guilty pleasures (Pawn Stars) and Rick _*always*_ says Calvary for cavalry. Drives me up the wall.


Since it's a word I rarely use, I tend not to fix my problem with it. Maybe I will now . But maybe not- if this post rings enough of a bell when it comes up again..... it seems more and more like too much effort to fix personal stuff like this for the amount of time I have left in my lifespan.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Since it's a word I rarely use, I tend not to fix my problem with it. Maybe I will now . But maybe not- if this post rings enough of a bell when it comes up again..... it seems more and more like too much effort to fix personal stuff like this for the* amount of time I have left in my lifespan.*


Are you okay?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Pony said:


> Are you okay?


Fine for an old person- that remark was just a humorous look at how much work I want to put into things at this point. Like would I pay for a 50 year roof when I would be 105 in 40 years. Just a case of diminishing returns but thanks for asking.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Has anyone seen Weird Al's new video Word Crimes? Seems to fit right in this discussion. 

Also, if I ever get the chance to go to Summerfest in Milw. again to see him and his band play I would be there with bells on. He and they are 1st class performers! 

I would need young folks there to hold me onto the metal benches when EVERYONE else is elevated also... 'cause I did back then about 13 yrs. ago.

My balance has not improved over the decade plus yrs. :umno:


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

PrettyPaisley said:


> "Touch bases", "best practice", and "sustainable" are all like nails down a chalkboard for me.


Can't read all the responses but "circle back" â¦."I want to share this with you"â¦"good job"â¦."think outside the box"â¦."bio break"â¦."my bad"â¦."no worries"â¦.


----------

